# comment mettre un code d'accès pour mon ordi???



## bougresse (25 Décembre 2001)

tout d'abord joyeux noël parce que c'est Noël!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ensuite, je m'explique....:
j'ai un mac os 8.6 et j'aimerais mettre un code d'accès au finder en fait, de manière à ce qu'il me demande un code pour pouvoir utiliser l'ordinateur. J'ai regardé dans l'aide de mac os ( c'est pratique tout de même ce truc!!!) et ils me propose une protection du disque dur par mot de passe. Et il me propose aussi d'ouvrir le tableau de bord " mot de passe". Je clique. Et là, il y a un message qui me dit que soit il est pas installé soit il est désactivé. Alors j'ai bien regardé partout...il n'est nul part. Donc j'en conclu qu'il faut que je l'installe. C'est maintenant que je vous demande votre aide!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Où puis-je trouver ce qui me permettra de proteger mon disque dur???? sur internet, il y a ce genre de chose???? merci d'avance pour votre aide!!!!!
Bonnes fêtes!


----------



## MarcMame (25 Décembre 2001)

Il faut passer par le TdB "Utilisateurs multiples"
Si ca ne marche pas ou qu'il n'est pas présent, active la config "MacOS complet" via le Gestionnaire dextensions.


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2001)

ça risque pas de marcher il est sous mac os 8.6 et utilisateur multiple est apparus avec mac os 9, par contre t'on sujet serait bien mieux dans "classic" allez je te déplace


----------



## roro (25 Décembre 2001)

Apple vient de sortir "open firmware password" qui demande un mot de passe au démarrage du Mac.
A voir sur le site d'Apple. Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne avec tous les Macs.


----------



## bougresse (25 Décembre 2001)

Hu c'est gentil de  m'avoir déplacé!!! ^_^
bref, bah je vasi voir alors sur le site d'apple...parce que avec le TdB et utilisateurs multiples ça fait que dalle.... :-/
enfin...merci pour votre aide c'est super gentil!!!


----------



## MarcMame (26 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nat:
*parce que avec le TdB et utilisateurs multiples ça fait que dalle....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Heuuu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Peux tu être plus explicite ?


----------



## bougresse (27 Décembre 2001)

voui je peux!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors en fait, quand je vais dans tableau de bord : utilisateurs et groupes, il y a une fenêtre qui arrive avec 
un invité et un possesseur ( la possesseuse c'est moi ;-) bref. J'ouvre possesseur et ça me donne une identité avec un mot de passe et une case cochée "mot de passe modifiable". On peut aussi afficher un partage au lieu de l'identité. Et pis en fait, je comprends pas trop à quoi ça sert......voilà!
c'est mieux comme ça??


----------



## LCT (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MarcMame:
*Il faut passer par le TdB "Utilisateurs multiples"
Si ca ne marche pas ou qu'il n'est pas présent, active la config "MacOS complet" via le Gestionnaire dextensions.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais je trouve que ce TdB ralentit considérablement les machines.
Surtout, la protection quil offre est symbolique car il suffit de démarrer sur un CR-Rom pour la contourner.
Jutilise pour ma part le même moyen depuis des années. Il consiste à formater les disques avec un driver qui permet de demander un mot de passe au démarrage.
Celui de LaCie (Silverlining pro 6.4.3) marche sur DD interne (G4 400, iMac DV 400, iBook2) et externes LaCie évidemment.
Il y a sans doute moyen de forcer le changement de driver sans initialiser ou formater le disque (je nai pas essayé) mais cest moins facile que dinsérer un CD-Rom assurément.


----------



## roro (27 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par LCT:
*
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais je trouve que ce TdB ralentit considérablement les machines.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas pour moi !
quand Mac OS 9 était mon système par défaut, la fonction multi utilisateurs était activée et elle ne ralentissait absolument pas mon iMac. A part ça, je reconnais qu'elle n'était pas très au point d'un point de vue sécurité...


----------



## MarcMame (28 Décembre 2001)

Je crois que l'on fait des confusions ici...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nat parle de "utilisateurs et groupes" alors que tout le monde (moi compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) parle de "utilisateurs multiples"
Le TdB "utilisateurs et groupes" à disparu depuis MacOS9 et à été intégré au TdB "Partage de fichiers"
Le TdB "utilisateurs multiples" n'existe effectivement que depuis MacOS9.

Pardon Nat, mais malheureusement, le TdB "utilisateurs et groupes" ne sert qu'à proteger l'acces à tes disques des personnes connectées depuis un autre ordinateur. Ca ne te protege pas d'une personne utilisant directement ton Mac. Et il n'existe pas de solution intégré au Mac puisque cette fonction à été integré depuis MacOS9.

[28 décembre 2001 : message édité par MarcMame]


----------



## bougresse (28 Décembre 2001)

AAAaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
okay! ben merci pour la présision!!! j'avoue que j'étais un peu beaucoup larguée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon alors....donc y a pas moyen de mettre un code? okay . Bon alors j'ai une autre question   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est ce que je peux installer le mac os 9 ou plus (9.1 ou 9.2) sur mon power pc 8600/250 ???? 
merci quand même pour votre aide !!!


----------



## LCT (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nat:
*....donc y a pas moyen de mettre un code?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vous confirme que oui.


----------



## bougresse (28 Décembre 2001)

oki doki LCT!!!


----------



## MarcMame (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nat:
*Est ce que je peux installer le mac os 9 ou plus (9.1 ou 9.2) sur mon power pc 8600/250 ????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ca ne devrait pas poser de problème.
Installe un 9.04 ou un 9.1.
Fait tout de même attention à la Ram, MacOS9 est plus gourmand que les précédents. Compter environ 50Mo rien que pour le système.


----------



## LCT (29 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nat:
*oki doki LCT!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si vous ne cherchez pas une protection incontournable, vous pouvez essayer également Sésame :

http://www.objectivesw.com/downloadsesame.html


----------

